# My first DCC + Sound install (and a couple of led's)



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Installed my first Soundtraxx Tsunami, into an older Proto 1k.

Its a bit rough around the edges, but with the kids and visitors playing with it, it doesn't need to have heaps of breakable detail parts!











Thanks to NIMT for supplying the gear :thumbsup:

If I had to change anything about the decoder, I'd want the horn to be louder compared to the engine noise.

might be a way to change that, some CV or something?

I think I also need a Programming booster... and I think I want a PR3/computer hookup thingy for the future too


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

What am I chopped liver??? ROTFWL!!! 

Nice job bud!!!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

ok ok, OZ_NIMT got me the goodies. that regular NIMT means nothing to me


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope!! He is the main dude  but I appreciate the recognition ole buddy!!

Honestly it's a team effort and of course i cannot forget the "REAL" Boss in the whole operation Mrs. NIMT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. As without her Sean and I are just... well plain useless!!! 

Cheers
Pat


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on the install. Feels good don't it? Its alive !!!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah man, feels great! 

got it right first time, directional leds and all.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

First video:
Quotes of the day!
"How do you know it works?"
"Cause it's working!"
And in an Aussie accent too!
That has got to be the most unique way of installing a decoder!:sly:

Second Video:
Next time turn up the Mumford and Sons on the radio in the background!

Yes you need to turn down the bell turn up the horn and set the EQ, Yes there is an equalizer built into the Tsunami decoder, it will balance out the sound a little better.
You will also need to set the speed curve and the delay so that the engine winds up and then the engine starts to move slow.

Ok in order to pull off all of these things off without wanting to kill yourself you need a Digitrax PR3, Soundtraxx Program Booster, and JMRI. Once you get these you will be really happy programming your engines!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. Crank up the mumford and sons!! 

Awesome install! The first one is always the best. After my first install I was ear to ear!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

NIMT said:


> ...
> Yes you need to turn down the bell turn up the horn and set the EQ, Yes there is an equalizer built into the Tsunami decoder, it will balance out the sound a little better.
> You will also need to set the speed curve and the delay so that the engine winds up and then the engine starts to move slow.


Cool, didn't know it had an EQ!
I assumed it could adjust sounds individually, just hadnt looked into it... and the Zephyr isnt too crash hot at changing (Soundtraxx) CV's.
I changed some stuff with "blast mode" programming, on the steamer... mainly the accelleration/decelleration rates.
I did the same thing for this diesel... but it didnt seem to take



> Ok in order to pull off all of these things off without wanting to kill yourself you need a Digitrax PR3, Soundtraxx Program Booster, and JMRI. Once you get these you will be really happy programming your engines!


Yeah.. I'mma need to put an order in, sooner rather than later! :sly:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Also forgot to mention that it has reverb ability too!
Here are 3 JMRI screen shots of some of the adjustable options.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

broox said:


> Yeah.. I'mma need to put an order in, sooner rather than later! :sly:


Yes you will!!! HEHEHE!!! Told Ya!!

Pat


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for those screenies Sean. I believe the phrase I'm looking for is... "shutup and take my money"



Theres a heap of options, huh.
I'm getting a little excited now.  

Programming thru the zephyr was getting a little sucky, as I only have soundtrax decoders atm. So I cant really do too much, well not easily, lol.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yep gotta spring for the track booster.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The track booster will be a big help. Until then you can probably change cvs
in OPS mode on the main track. Just be sure to remove all other dcc engines
or you will change their cvs also. Having fun yet?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

There must be something wrong with my phone Broox!! I can't seem to get your phone call to order this elusive booster!! Hehe!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah, silly phone must be playing up...
*cough*may have accidentally ordered one direct from regular NIMT instead of OZ_NIMT to send with the other stuff I'm getting direct from regular NIMT*cough*

I promise I still love you bro :sly:


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

broox said:


> yeah, silly phone must be playing up...
> *cough*may have accidentally ordered one direct from regular NIMT instead of OZ_NIMT to send with the other stuff I'm getting direct from regular NIMT*cough*
> 
> I promise I still love you bro :sly:



Yeah I know!! Makes total sense. Maybe you can get my little trailers sent to you as well then you can ship to me. HAHAHAHA!!!

Love ya to Bro!!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Managed to change the loco addresses of both my steamer and diesel (both Tsunami equipped) to their cab numbers

Had both flying (almost lirerally!) around the layout today, the kids love the wireless remote!
Makes it totally worthwhile :thumbsup:


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet!!! When did ya get a remote??


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

i got my sis to get the wireless one at the same time as the zeph.
its just the basic UT4 remote, but the Duplex version so its easier on the kids... and the grandpa :sly:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I recently got a UT4. Makes a great 2nd controller. It just doesn't
program. Mine is duplex also. Got it for the wife. She is never crazy
about my hobbies but she did think it was cool to have her own throttle.


----------

